# "E-release" apps?



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2012)

I was browsing through some photo apps on iTunes and noticed several different e-release apps for model, property etc; how many of you are using them and which one(s) do you like and/or dislike?


----------



## Tee (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Top Model Release.  I was using Easy Release but found TMR to be more customizable for models.  I love being able to imbed a picture on the spot and that pic attaches to the release that is then emailed.  I also have a useage agreement release on there as well so they can sign both on the spot.  TMR site: Top Model Release - HOME


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2012)

i was wondering if they are tailored for the variances in model release/property release/Right of Publicity laws.
Here in the US there are 50 somewhat different sets of state laws.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2012)

True, but that's where the ability to customize them comes in.  I expect to be replacing most, if not all of the existing text with my own Canadian lawyer-reviewed documents.  It's mostly the "wrapper" that I want, the ability to record the signatures, e-mail, etc.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 22, 2020)

I know this is a response to an 8-year old thread but....there is an app for iPhone called  Snap & Release available on the Apple Apps Store.  It's inexpensive.  It is in multiple languages (English, Spanish, and Italian), is compliant with a bunch of the stock photo release requirements, has multiple release versions (a minor, adult non-nude, adult nude) and can create a pdf.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2020)

Never to old to check out, thanks, Joe.


----------

